# DRIVER DOOR ONLY power window/lock failure



## emjanson (May 19, 2015)

Hi all,

Recently installed a new battery into my 95 Maxima, and immediately after discovered something very odd - the driver's door power window and door lock stopped responding to the control switch as well as wireless remote. All three other door locks and windows work perfectly, it's just the driver door that isn't responding.

Figured it wouldn't be the problem, but went ahead and replaced the fuse responsible for PW/PL; as expected, didn't solve the problem.

Any ideas on what could be causing the driver door power functions to fail? Am I facing a wiring issue? Is it just pure coincidence that after replacing the battery, all the sudden I encounter this issue with the driver door?

Any advice would be much appreciated!!!


----------

